# Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2019)

> Here are the specifications of the upcoming Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II. We expect to see this announced alongside the PowerShot G7 X Mark III this week.
> *Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II Specifications:* (Google Translated)
> 
> 20.1 mp 1.0″ type stacked CMOS
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## hachu21 (Jul 2, 2019)

Keeping the mark I formula could have been too similar to the GIX mkIII.
So here we go… pop-up evf and hotshoe gone.
But the new lens is interesting even if i'm concerned by corner softness like on the G7X one...
Isn't strange to remove the hotshoe while including a mic jack?
side note : it's 5mm thicker than the G7X mkIII


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 2, 2019)

Well I suppose this was to be expected, downgrade in usability (to protect G1X III) and upgrade in compactness (to attack RX100 models with EVF and touch screen). Price probably goes up tho?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

Proscribo said:


> downgrade in usability


Yeah, you made that up...


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2019)

So one or the two below mentioned features of G5X wiil be missing from G5X mark II ?

1. A hot shoe allows you to pair optional external flashes as well as other shoe-mounted accessories with the camera.

2. A remote socket permits use of the optional RS-60E3 Remote Switch for wired remote camera control.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Yeah, you made that up...


No need to make anything up:

One dial less
AE compensation/mode dial combo
No more always ready EVF
(Depends who you ask), no flippy screen
No hot shoe


----------



## juststeve (Jul 2, 2019)

Seems as if some of you have trouble reading, or even looking at pictures. The lead says the camera has an EVF and the pictures show an EVF.


----------



## docsmith (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks nice to me 

A pop-up EVF addresses the main reason why I went with the G7XII rather than the G5X in the first place. I want a pocketable camera. G5X was too big. This should work.


----------



## slclick (Jul 2, 2019)

I could be interested in this (since when I look at all compacts that fit the bill, the RX 100 iii and the Lumix LX100 are the only two interesting for me and this one has features of both while being a Canon!)


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

tron said:


> So one or the two below mentioned features of G5X wiil be missing from G5X mark II ?
> 
> 1. A hot shoe allows you to pair optional external flashes as well as other shoe-mounted accessories with the camera.


I guess people that need it are buying a M50 anyway.



tron said:


> 2. A remote socket permits use of the optional RS-60E3 Remote Switch for wired remote camera control.


This thing has BLE and highly likely has CCAPI. What's wrong with _wireless_ remote control?


----------



## LDS (Jul 2, 2019)

docsmith said:


> A pop-up EVF addresses the main reason why I went with the G7XII rather



I think they should have put the pop-up EVF in the G7X - not in the G5X. I was looking to the new model to replace my sister's camera, but she won't like this.


----------



## max_sr (Jul 2, 2019)

The vloggers will be happy, that they can't put their microphone anywhere.


----------



## mbike999 (Jul 2, 2019)

This looks like it will be an impressive little camera. The EVF design is smart (though copied). Finally the RX-100 will have some competition. I hope it's slightly ruggedized like the G1X III - but it seems doubtful given the retractable EVF? This will be great for those times that I want to use a compact camera with high image quality. As a general rule, I can't stand using a smartphone for photos.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

Proscribo said:


> No need to make anything up:
> 
> One dial less
> AE compensation/mode dial combo
> ...



Your personal opinions, priorities and preferences do not equate to a downgrade in usability - we could just as easily be looking at _improved _usability thanks to clever UI redesign.

I'll give you the possible lack of a hotshoe - but then we have to ask: how many people in the market for this camera _need_ a hotshoe? It's not a downgrade in usability to remove what people aren't using...


----------



## jitesar (Jul 2, 2019)

How many years we waited for this! This is definitely downgrade from the first version. Hotshoe on Canon Gx was my primary motivation to have compact Canon with my Canon G5. This popup EVF was reason why I refused to go to Sony. This will be source for failures. OMG why they didn't continue with MKI form factor. I give up Canon compacts. Really very upset.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Your personal opinions, priorities and preferences do not equate to a downgrade in usability - we could just as easily be looking at _improved _usability thanks to clever UI redesign.
> 
> I'll give you the possible lack of a hotshoe - but then we have to ask: how many people in the market for this camera _need_ a hotshoe? It's not a downgrade in usability to remove what people aren't using...


If they're there, one can choose whether to use them or not. If you remove something completely you do not have that freedom anymore, even if there was just one person using the hot shoe he cannot do that anymore, so it's less usable. Nor will any amount of clever UI design replace a whole physical dial - that same clever UI could be even better with that dial and people would have the possibility to choose to use it or not.

Edit. Perhaps what I am saying is: it is a different camera for different people than the mark I.


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I guess people that need it are buying a M50 anyway.
> 
> 
> This thing has BLE and highly likely has CCAPI. What's wrong with _wireless_ remote control?


Comparing Apples to oranges maybe? The first version had it.


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2019)

After looking at G7X III and G5X II I would say that the real upgrade to G7XII is the G5X II. In that context it looks a TERRIFIC camera! It will tempt me if I manage to sell my G7XII. Something that G7XIII could not.


----------



## kocmonabt (Jul 2, 2019)

So typical Japanese. Take 2 steps forward, one step back.
Let's remove the swing screen to piss videographers and add tilting one to please photographers.
And then let's remove the hot shoe because what photographer would use the st-e3-rt?
Targeting one device to two separate segments just doesn't work. Unless it works ... for the corporation.

P.S. I bet (a beer) that the EVF will be as useless as the Sonys.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Pop-up EVF


That's something I've always missed at the G7X. Hope that it is implemented well.
I don't know how G5X users think about this compared to the "original" camera, but this feature makes the G7X complete to me.
And if it's now called G5X... so what.
Gimme a good rebate and I am in


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

tron said:


> Comparing Apples to oranges maybe? The first version had it.


I'm sure Canon has the statistics on what percentage of customers were actually using it.



tron said:


> After looking at G7X III and G5X II I would say that the real upgrade to G7XII is the G5X II. In that context it looks a TERRIFIC camera! It will tempt me if I manage to sell my G7XII. Something that G7XIII could not.


Personally, I would likely still prefer G7X III for being more lightweight and more compact. Hard to tell without trying them.


----------



## max_sr (Jul 2, 2019)

Kit. said:


> I'm sure Canon has the statistics on what percentage of customers were actually using it.



How would they know if people are using the hotshoe or not? Do they have surveillance cameras inside their cameras?


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

max_sr said:


> How would they know if people are using the hotshoe or not?


Maybe by asking the (registered) owners?


----------



## Rysz (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm really happy that they made a new lens.
Too bad they removed a hotshoe.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 2, 2019)

Way too much negativity in the comments. This looks like a really nice portable camera. Canon is focusing their mirrorless offerings (pun intended). The G line for extreme portability, the M line for good portability with a more enthusiast oriented feature set, and the R line for the high end with portability being secondary to lens performance. This camera is a nice counter to the Panny ZS line. It doesn't have the zoom range, of a ZS 100 or 200, but 24--120 is very useful and the lens is decently fast (Unlike the Pannys). My sense is that this will outsell the G7III unless the price premium for the EVF and longer lens is ridiculous.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 2, 2019)

Let's just hope they didn't screw up the lens.



docsmith said:


> Looks nice to me
> 
> A pop-up EVF addresses the main reason why I went with the G7XII rather than the G5X in the first place. I want a pocketable camera. G5X was too big. This should work.


----------



## LDS (Jul 2, 2019)

Kit. said:


> This thing has BLE and highly likely has CCAPI. What's wrong with _wireless_ remote control?



If you're not a selfie-shooter but like long exposures on a little tripod, the cable is far easier and faster to use than pairing a phone and use it.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

LDS said:


> If you're not a selfie-shooter but like long exposures on a little tripod, the cable is far easier and faster to use than pairing a phone and use it.


Is it easier and faster to use than BR-E1?


----------



## LDS (Jul 2, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Is it easier and faster to use than BR-E1?



Sure. And it also far cheaper...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

max_sr said:


> How would they know if people are using the hotshoe or not?


We're regularly told on here - by people who obviously (think they) _know_ - that Canon is an ultra-conservative company.

Ultra-conservative companies do not, by definition, arbitrarily drop features: nothing happens without there being a very good reason for it.

One other thing we know about Canon is that its diligence in market research is peerless: nothing happens at Canon unless it has been researched, analysed, evaluated and market-tested.

That doesn't mean they'll always make decisions that the average photographer can make immediate sense of, but it is axiomatic that if Canon _has_ dropped the hot-shoe from this body, it has done so because it is the right decision in terms of Canon's wider strategy for the camera; and it will not have been made without there being _solid numbers_ to back the decision up.

Alternative explanations - that Canon has done it for shits and giggles; or for spite - are risible.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

LDS said:


> Sure. And it also far cheaper...


It is far cheaper just to use a self-timer.


----------



## max_sr (Jul 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> We're regularly told on here - by people who obviously (think they) _know_ - that Canon is an ultra-conservative company.
> 
> Ultra-conservative companies do not, by definition, arbitrarily drop features: nothing happens without there being a very good reason for it.
> 
> ...



I mean it certainly is more economic to just make one camera body and cut a hole in it for the G5X than making two completely different bodies.
But I don't have sooo much confidence in Canon's market research.


----------



## slclick (Jul 2, 2019)

Canon has a lot of models whose size rivals the RX100 but this is the first which has the specs. Very few folks shopping for a compact outside forum dwellers are asking for a hotshoe.

My spec list was answered by the lens, the viewfinder, the size and weight and form factor. This will be keeping me in the Canon ecosystem to go along side my dslrs. Thank you.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks just right to me! It would be my first compact in six years.


----------



## kocmonabt (Jul 2, 2019)

Dragon said:


> Way too much negativity in the comments. This looks like a really nice portable camera. Canon is focusing their mirrorless offerings (pun intended). The G line for extreme portability, the M line for good portability with a more enthusiast oriented feature set, and the R line for the high end with portability being secondary to lens performance. This camera is a nice counter to the Panny ZS line. It doesn't have the zoom range, of a ZS 100 or 200, but 24--120 is very useful and the lens is decently fast (Unlike the Pannys). My sense is that this will outsell the G7III unless the price premium for the EVF and longer lens is ridiculous.



This is true. 
I was just hoping for a leaf shutter with hot shoe from Canon.
G1X and previous g5x had this no-no swivel screen. 
I had so much fun with the Fuji X100 series and flash. Sadly their JPEGs are so toy camera and RAW is so amateurish. Been doing it since ‘97. Too much work to achieve what Canons do automatically.


----------



## LDS (Jul 2, 2019)

Kit. said:


> It is far cheaper just to use a self-timer.



Not when you have to start the exposition in a given moment.


----------



## Cellardoor (Jul 2, 2019)

Finally a cam that competes or even tops Sony´s rx line.
Till today I was thinking about getting the g7x ii, rx100 V or VI. But all had some big compromises to me.
This seems perfect, hope the price stays below 1k. Big zoom range, but still as fast as the other ones. EVF which does not add any bulk like the mk1.

To the people complaining about missing hotshoe, I know it´s not nice if a used feature is taken away. But from Canon´s point of view I think it´s absolutely right.
In the new design there is no place for a hotshoe anymore, and I´m quite sure that the vast majority of potential buyers are people who would never use a external flash with it anyway. They want a high quality always-with-you pocketable cam, and the design of the mk1 with the EVF/Hotshoe bulk was in the way.


----------



## OremLK (Jul 3, 2019)

A lot is going to depend on how good the EVF is. If it bests the Sony in usability, this will be a strong contender for the RX100's compact camera crown. If not... well.


----------



## tron (Jul 3, 2019)

The lens seems to me the most important feature (together with popup EVF).


----------



## OremLK (Jul 3, 2019)

tron said:


> The lens seems to me the most important feature (together with popup EVF).



Unless they've changed the lens from the older G5X/G7X models, which is possible but seems unlikely, we already pretty much know what it has to offer. It's a bit softer than the RX100 III/IV/V lens, but not too bad.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jul 3, 2019)

So G7XIII looks like a downgrade in some ways and G5XII moves into the space most would have expected the G7XIII to fill and G5XII is a downgrade from G5X in some ways. But hey if they sell more cameras that's what matters, they got to get revenue flowing somehow. G5XII still looks nice and will be pocektable now. Hopefully it can match the RX100VI for AF and speed.


----------



## slclick (Jul 3, 2019)

OremLK said:


> Unless they've changed the lens from the older G5X/G7X models, which is possible but seems unlikely, we already pretty much know what it has to offer. It's a bit softer than the RX100 III/IV/V lens, but not too bad.


Not the same lens


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 3, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Your personal opinions, priorities and preferences do not equate to a downgrade in usability - we could just as easily be looking at _improved _usability thanks to clever UI redesign.
> 
> I'll give you the possible lack of a hotshoe - but then we have to ask: how many people in the market for this camera _need_ a hotshoe? It's not a downgrade in usability to remove what people aren't using...




It is a downgrade. It's missing features, almost like it just changed its market segment altogether. 
I remember demoing the unit right after it came out. Fantastic body marred by dog slow powershot firmware that mad it a 'no-buy'. Thank the stars the m50 rectified that.
+ Not having a full flipply screen IS a downgrade, whether one likes it or not. You get LESS functionality without one.

As for dials..i not so sure..the M50 is such a smartly setup camera with its few dials, that I'll leave that one alone.


----------



## shumi31 (Jul 3, 2019)

I just heard, If someone a content creator then he should go with Canon. What do you think about a real thing: Sony RX100 VI?


----------



## Kit. (Jul 3, 2019)

shumi31 said:


> I just heard, If someone a content creator then he should go with Canon. What do you think about a real thing: Sony RX100 VI?


Its lens is too slow.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> So G7XIII looks like a downgrade in some ways


In which ways?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> So G7XIII looks like a downgrade in some ways and G5XII moves into the space most would have expected the G7XIII to fill and G5XII is a downgrade from G5X in some ways. But hey if they sell more cameras that's what matters, they got to get revenue flowing somehow. G5XII still looks nice and will be pocektable now. Hopefully it can match the RX100VI for AF and speed.



How is the G7X III a downgrade? True, it's not a huge upgrade but i don't see any features removed.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 3, 2019)

ashmadux said:


> It is a downgrade. It's missing features



Doesn't make it a "downgrade". We've had people on this very thread welcoming the absence of the hotshoe, and the pop-up EVF, because they'll make for a more pocketable camera.

So _for them_, the simplification amounts to an _upgrade._


> almost like it just changed its market segment altogether.



Looks to me that this is _exactly_ what's going on - in which case, again, it's not a downgrade but a realignment, which will be based on solid market research.

The camera equivalent of cruft? Get rid of it.

A Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera is a significant upgrade over the standard model, even though there's less of it: it's all about perspective...


----------



## canonical (Jul 3, 2019)

Like this form factor with pop-up EVF in corner much better than mini-DSLR style with central viewfinder hump. New shape allows for a more compact package when carrying it. 

Really hope Canon will make same move with EOS M50 Mark II. If only one is possible, I'd prefer hotshoe over internal flash, but please with full tilt-swivel touch LCD. Sizewise APS-C EOS M cameras can be made as compact as G5X II - ofc w/o lens but EF-M mount instead. 

G5X II: 110.9 x 60.9 x 46 mm; 340g
EOS M2: 108.6 × 66.5 × 32.3 mm, 274g (incl. battery)
EOS M: 109 x 67 x 32mm, 298g 

G5X II pricing will also be interesting: in line with previous G5X or closer to Sony RX 100 VI?


----------



## BillB (Jul 3, 2019)

canonical said:


> Like this form factor with pop-up EVF in corner much better than mini-DSLR style with central viewfinder hump. New shape allows for a more compact package when carrying it.
> 
> Really hope Canon will make same move with EOS M50 Mark II. If only one is possible, I'd prefer hotshoe over internal flash, but please with full tilt-swivel touch LCD. Sizewise APS-C EOS M cameras can be made as compact as G5X II - ofc w/o lens but EF-M mount instead.
> 
> ...


If the new G5X will not have a hot shoe, I find myself wondering what the closest Canon alternatives will be for someone will be who wants a hot shoe.


----------



## canonical (Jul 3, 2019)

BillB said:


> If the new G5X will not have a hot shoe, I find myself wondering what the closest Canon alternatives will be for someone will be who wants a hot shoe.



Canon Powershot G1X III or Panasonic LX100 II. 

Overwhelming majority of G5X buyers never uses hotshoe. Sony RX100 also comes without. Same target group.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 3, 2019)

BillB said:


> If the new G5X will not have a hot shoe, I find myself wondering what the closest Canon alternatives will be for someone will be who wants a hot shoe.


M50. The price is similar too.


----------



## slclick (Jul 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> M50. The price is similar too.


Those interested in buying glass for a ML body are in a much different group than those looking at adv compacts. The hotshoe issue goes along with this idea.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 3, 2019)

canonical said:


> Sony RX100 also comes without.


Yep, and I'll bet the Canon is a far, far better camera _to use_:


> When the original RX100 appeared, the excitement of seeing a relatively large sensor i*n a body design copied from Canon’s excellent PowerShot S series* was tempered by the fact that Sony had managed to make a complete mess of the control logic. Six years and five generations later, it’s still a pretty horrible thing to use. A good camera should get out of your way and make it easy for you to change all the key settings, but with the RX100 VI, I usually felt like I was fighting against it instead.





> At least Sony has now added a touchscreen, meaning it’s finally possible to select the focus point quickly when you’re shooting with either the screen or the viewfinder. You can also double-tap to zoom into images during playback, and then scroll around them to check focus and detail. But it doesn’t do anything else: you can’t even change any shooting settings or make menu selections by touch. *Compared to Canon and Panasonic’s fully-integrated touch interfaces, this just feels lazy*; it’s as if the iPhone never happened.



Sony has also dropped the built-in ND filter from the latest model: bloody camera-gimping downgraders - who do they think they are? Canon?

.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh no, but looks the G5X II and probably G7X III are coming up short:

"Canon G5X Mark II camera have 10min recording limit in 4K video."


----------



## CANNOT (Jul 3, 2019)

Color me interested, actually.
Might still turn out the better option in the area of 1" travelcams like the LX100 II and RX100 VI/VA that don't quite nail it.
Too bad the Nikon DL-line up never came to be, those looked sexay. But if they can pull it off, this might just do it for me.


----------



## efmshark (Jul 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> M50. The price is similar too.



Good luck finding a pocketable 5x zoom lens for M50, much less one that is even close to f/1.8-2.8.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 3, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Oh no, but looks the G5X II and probably G7X III are coming up short:
> 
> "Canon G5X Mark II camera have 10min recording limit in 4K video."


I'll make sure not to choose this camera to film my next Netflix mini-series, then...


----------



## Kit. (Jul 3, 2019)

efmshark said:


> Good luck finding a pocketable 5x zoom lens for M50, much less one that is even close to f/1.8-2.8.


I think that people who consider the original G5X with an external flash "pocketable" are a small minority of the 1" compacts users.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 3, 2019)

Or anything else for more than 10 mins. 
Kind of disappointing cut this so short.

[QUOTEE="Keith_Reeder, post: 781616, member: 370649"]
I'll make sure not to choose this camera to film my next Netflix mini-series, then...
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kit. (Jul 3, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Oh no, but looks the G5X II and probably G7X III are coming up short:
> 
> "Canon G5X Mark II camera have 10min recording limit in 4K video."


Or someone forgot to format their SD card to exFAT?


----------



## tron (Jul 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Or someone forgot to format their SD card to exFAT?


4GB for a 10min 4K video?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 3, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Or anything else for more than 10 mins.
> Kind of disappointing cut this so short.


Is it a fact? Or a rumour?


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 4, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Oh no, but looks the G5X II and probably G7X III are coming up short:
> 
> "Canon G5X Mark II camera have 10min recording limit in 4K video."


Still would be double what the competition offers.  These kinds of stupid limitations show how much pressure there is to get that 4K marking to the box.


----------



## freejay (Jul 4, 2019)

Possible prices leaked at Nokishita:

Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III – $749
Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II – $899


----------



## CANNOT (Jul 4, 2019)

Cameraconspiracies' Kasey Stern would be happy enough with solid 1080p.  4K just makes for lengthier post-production and datahogging. I personally like a liggle wiggle room in post for composition adjustments, warp stabilizing, subtle digital pans/tilts/zooms and of course oversampling, but I don't understand why it has to be 4K per se. If the GoPro HERO7 BLK can give us resolutions like 1440p and 2.7K... Blackmagic had a 2.5K camera... An ARRI Alexa Mini doesn't even have true 4K, it does 3.4K Open Gate... 2K-2.8K otherwise mostly. Why not give us something in-between 1080p-4K? Then you don't have to deal with all the 4K-fuzz. Less heat issues, better framerates, etc. I'll happily take unrestricted 2.8K/60p over limited use 4K. Really, I've been wondering for years why nobody puts in-between resos in their cameras. I mean, especially Canon should be happy to do that. Keep customers happy, yet keep actual usable 4K limited to their professional grade and cinema range cameras.

Anyways. 10mins is quite long for a take, even when producing Netflix mini-series. This falls in the pocketrocket-category, they aren't really meant to roll away sitting stationary on set, they are for spontaneous moments grabbing a quick shot here and there. I like the 24-120mm f/1.8-2.8, for me this seems the perfect travelcam. The G7X-series became really popular because Canon does a few things well... all-in-one character. Just an easy to use camera with a front-facing screen, not horrible onboard audio (a lot of folks just stick an adhesive windfurry over the mic ports and call it a day), decent C-AF and stabilization, Canon colors, coming out looking pretty ok straight out of camera, something important in a business where content and actuality are king. This is not meant to be a cinema camera where you extensively edit and grade your footage 'n schtuff. Just drop it on a timeline, put a few cuts in, hit 'upload', boom, Bob's your uncle (although... I hope not, Bob's kind of a dick). The YT-crowd hardly has moved on from the 80D/G7XmkII in these past few years and I'm sure the G7XmkIII/G5XmkII will sell like hotcakes once again...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

CANNOT said:


> they aren't really meant to roll away sitting stationary on set, they are for spontaneous moments grabbing a quick shot here and there


There ya go...


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ouch!



freejay said:


> Possible prices leaked at Nokishita:
> 
> Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III – $749
> Canon PowerShot G5 X Mark II – $899


----------



## canonical (Jul 4, 2019)

"PREMIUM" compact. 
G5 X II MSRP is still 25% below current Sony RX100 VI street price. 

That said, EOS M50 is excellent value at USD 649 incl. 15-45 kit zoom.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

canonical said:


> G5 X II MSRP is still 25% below current Sony RX100 VI street price.



The price you pay for 29 minutes of 4K, eh?

But then again - you need to _buy _a grip for the Sony. I quite like the idea of it being built in.

Y'know - like Canon does it...


----------



## st jack photography (Jul 4, 2019)

Well this just killed all of my compact interest in Canon, which had already mostly went to the wonderful, amazing, genius SONY rx1rm2. I hate you now, Canon, ever since I returned my crappy R camera and sold my g5m1 for only doing a 1-shot RAW. What are you guys doing over there? I had the original g5 and it was ok, better than the Sony rx100 (for my purposes at that time). That g5mark2 camera looks like a sony rx100, with its stolen EVF design. Canon, you guys are idiots.
Where is the genius innovation of the 1987 EOS EF revolution? Why not just add some nicer features to the g5m1? Is it because you feel the g5m1 hurt your g1 sales?

Reasons the g5xm2 is a fail:
-no threads on front for filters
-no hot shoe to mount the mic plugged into that new mic jack (WTF are you all really this stupid?)
-janky flash only soccer moms would use
-removed the always-ready EVF. WTF!?!??!?!?!? If I want a pocket camera I would have bought a g7. The g5m1 body form was ugly but brilliant. I think you bastards killed this because you believed the g5m1 was TOO nice of a camera and it hurt your g1xm3 sales, but the g1x is a turd all on its own, and the g5m1 has nothing to do with flagging g1 sales. God, I hate you now. The g5m1 was the best thing you had compact-wise, and now you have killed it.

You should have taken the g5m1 and stuck mainly to this:
-add a mic jack
-improve RAW burst from 1 to at least 5
-put threads on lens end
-keep body form from Mark 1
-keep EVF and hotshoe that allows the detachable EVF-DC1 to be hooked into the hotshoe allowing top-down shooting. I often shot my g5 with the EVF attached and in a top-down config, and street shooting was never so clandestine.

I have thrown thousands of dollars at Canon over the years, and I still WANT to believe, but I have lost most of my faith with ALL camera companies, excepting medium format, which I still enjoy. BUT BUT BUT CANON LISTEN HERE: if you are going to just start copying other companies, CANON, then please copy the rx1. I want a CANON full frame compact SO BAD!!!!! A nice one, mind you, like the Lieca q, Zeiss zx1, Leica q2.

Give me a full frame compact, and also develop a program that buys back EF L lenses at market value, because I feel hoodwinked into the EF to RF debacle. I feel like all my L glass is obsolete and I have spent thousands and I am NOT happy about the adapters on the new mirrorless. You could have done much better than the RF system you gave us, trying to distract us with f2 zooms. f2 zooms mean little if the sensor and processor is junk.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 4, 2019)

What's the point of a mic input when there's no hot shoe to attach a mic?


----------



## BillB (Jul 4, 2019)

Etienne said:


> What's the point of a mic input when there's no hot shoe to attach a mic?


For people who want to use an external mike off camera?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 4, 2019)

st jack photography said:


> Well this just killed all of my compact interest in Canon, which had already mostly went to the wonderful, amazing, genius SONY rx1rm2. I hate you now, Canon
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...



Allow me to be the first to say I don't care.

It's not Canon's job to build you your personal perfect camera. If you think you can do better elsewhere, _just go._

And save your pointless yammering for DPR. Canon isn't watching this forum in the hope that you'll be around to tell them where they're going wrong.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 5, 2019)

BillB said:


> For people who want to use an external mike off camera?


Pretty awkward setup with a tiny pocket camera. To make it worthwhile now you'd have to use a little rig. Not very convenient and defeats the purpose of a little camera.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 5, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Pretty awkward setup with a tiny pocket camera. To make it worthwhile now you'd have to use a little rig.


Not for a lavalier mic.


----------



## canonical (Jul 5, 2019)

am a bit confused by mic discussion. CR list of specs for G5X II says there is a mic input:

3.5 mm microphone input terminal
just no hotshoe, but i guess there will soon be 3D printed aftermarket "(cold) hotshoe accessory holders" to physically attach a (small) mic or other device on camera? or just a little patch of velcro? yes, no free real estate on top deck, but just put it on pop-up flash cover - which in video mode should not be used anyways? 

so, is mic attachment truly an insurmountable problem? am i missing something?


----------



## Cellardoor (Jul 5, 2019)

Well, there is also the tripod socket to attach things


----------



## CANNOT (Jul 5, 2019)

Tbh, people get these because they actually fit a pocket, or at the least is very portable, and it's all they need on-the-go when not actually having any particular shoots planned. But you can just whip it out and wing it. Like with the current G7XmkII people will predominantly just use it as-is with an adhesive windscreen attached to the onboard mic. Because... what's the use of a pocketable cam, if you're carrying along say a RØDE VideoMic Pro... probably a Joby Gorillapod too. That's nice and all, but then you might as well pick up a mirrorless camera altogether. There you can actually pick a camera with a proper vari-angle display that flips out forward facing from the side rather than top, bottom or not evenat all. That's actually where the original G5 X actually had one up on many others. But that's now gone away... flip down wouldn't be ideal in combination with tripods/mounting... flip up and hotshoe mic, you'd have the screen blocked by it.

Of course I won't slam them for having the option to wire something up. And hey, they probably thought it through and will release something along the likes of the RØDE VideoMic Me.







That's just a 3.5mm mic attachment that mounts straight to the port facing either forwards or backwards. Or indeed, wire it up with a lav. Myself, I've got a set of Instamics. They're tiny and wireless. Yes, it requires a sync up in post, but what else is new? That's sorted out easily enough.

Me personally, I really like the range and sensitivity of the lens foremost. I do have a Panasonic LX100 and loved that thing to bits... just isn't as nice an allrounder as the Canons. Been going the ZTE Nubia Z9... Huawei P10 Plus, P20 Pro and now P30 Pro smartphone route and I've gotta say, I hardly use the LX100 anymore. I had great hopes for the LX100 II hoping it would bring significant improvements, but unfortunately is was a total bummer. I had a Sony RX100 VI on order which got cancelled. I took that as a sign of a higher power, lol and forgot about it. Did get their HX99 for a trip to South Africa and although the range came in handy and the image quality was okay when not using the camera handheld, it was pretty disappointing to use otherwise. Usually don't need the range anyways. For streetphotography I use a Ricoh GRII. For planned video shoots I take out a GH5, G9, BMPCC4K or whatever. But it would be nice to have something that isn't a smartphone, so with a larger sensor and flexible lens, that's kind of chill for all uses, incl. casual vid snaps. That you don't mind carrying around even if you don't use it that day. Just having it when it would come in handy is priceless of course.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

I really can't understand that mic fuzz with these G5/7X P&S.

I sometimes use a Sennheiser stereo mic attached to the hot shoe of my DSLR when I do vid.

Thinking of a good mic and it's size on a P&S, size 110.9 x 60.9 x 46 mm and weight: 340g, simply makes me .
No stability, no good center of gravity, no good handholding, etc.

And if you mount that P&S on a tripod trying to do some youtube studio what's the point in putting the mic where the sound is (so not on the P&S)?


----------



## CANNOT (Jul 5, 2019)

Cellardoor said:


> Well, there is also the tripod socket to attach things


Yeah, been seeing people do that underbracket side attachement method. Of course, kinda is extra fuzz to deal with though...





_E.g. Sony's RX0 and handle attachement, incl. mount plate with external mic_


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 5, 2019)

CANNOT said:


> ...
> Because... what's the use of a pocketable cam, if you're carrying along say a RØDE VideoMic Pro... probably a Joby Gorillapod too. That's nice and all, but then you might as well pick up a mirrorless camera altogether. There you can actually pick a camera with a proper vari-angle display that flips out forward facing from the side rather than top, bottom or not evenat all.
> ...


That's it. 



CANNOT said:


> _E.g. Sony's RX0 and handle attachement, incl. mount plate with external mic_


And that, too


----------



## Cellardoor (Jul 5, 2019)

Would be nice if the mic input could double as a cable rc input.
Or does anybody know if canons bluetooh allows remote shutter with a bluetooth rc? (Not via mobile phone)


----------



## Kit. (Jul 5, 2019)

Cellardoor said:


> Or does anybody know if canons bluetooh allows remote shutter with a bluetooth rc? (Not via mobile phone)


Canon has BR-E1 Bluetooth remote. It's not particularly cheap.


----------



## SouthpawSD (Jul 5, 2019)

For me, they removed the main features that made me prefer the G5X over the G7X2 ... the built-in EVF and side-flip screen. Definitely a no-go for me, as I don't care for the pop-up EVF at all ... but no problem. As someone else already said ... m50+kit lens looks pretty good, especially with used prices dropping. Still waiting for more about the m5 mk ii ....


----------



## Etienne (Jul 6, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Not for a lavalier mic.


Sure, if all you ever record is a talking head otherwise, again, useless without a rig. Even a wireless receiver needs a place


----------



## Kit. (Jul 6, 2019)

Etienne said:


> Sure, if all you ever record is a talking head otherwise, again, useless without a rig. Even a wireless receiver needs a place


The wireless receivers (let alone sound mixers) I used to have don't balance well on a hot shoe.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 6, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The wireless receivers (let alone sound mixers) I used to have don't balance well on a hot shoe.


The rode videomic mini does, and that was the point of this thread. A little camera with a mic input needs a convenient little place to attach a little mic


----------



## Kit. (Jul 6, 2019)

Etienne said:


> The rode videomic mini does,


I don't know such a receiver, or a mic. All RØDE shoe mount stuff I saw has a 3/8" threaded hole, so you technically don't even need a cold/hot shoe to mount it.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 6, 2019)

As it should be given the limitations of the G5X II, as the RX100 VI has no direct competition with it's 200mm lens, 315 focal points, much longer 4k recording etc.

Basically you get what you pay for.



canonical said:


> "PREMIUM" compact.
> G5 X II MSRP is still 25% below current Sony RX100 VI street price.
> 
> That said, EOS M50 is excellent value at USD 649 incl. 15-45 kit zoom.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 6, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> As it should be given the limitations of the G5X II, as the RX100 VI has no direct competition with it's


...slow lens.



powershot2012 said:


> Basically you get what you pay for.


True, some poor souls are going to pay for all these Sony ad campaigns.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 7, 2019)

Sounds like someone has a little bit of jealously when it comes to Sony. Canon keeps trying to match the benchmark in its class, RX100, but as Sony is about ready to release a RX100 VII, Canon is just about to release the RX100 IV.




Kit. said:


> ...slow lens.
> 
> 
> True, some poor souls are going to pay for all these Sony ad campaigns.


----------



## canonical (Jul 7, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Sounds like someone has a little bit of jealously when it comes to Sony. Canon keeps trying to match the benchmark in its class, RX100, but as Sony is about ready to release a RX100 VII, Canon is just about to release the RX100 IV.



repeating it more often does not make it more true. Totally senseless statement at this time when we don't even have a full specsheet yet.


----------



## noncho (Jul 7, 2019)

I have G7X mark I and G5X II looks like a good upgrade. I like the popup viewfinger, a bit more reach and not that bulky body as the first version.
The I'll check the price next spring/summer


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Sounds like someone has a little bit of jealously


Looks like it's you.


----------



## canonical (Jul 7, 2019)

noncho said:


> I have G7X mark I and G5X II looks like a good upgrade. I like the popup viewfinger, a bit more reach and not that bulky body as the first version.
> The I'll check the price next spring/summer



Sounds like a good plan. 

Both, G7X III and G5X II look like logical and good updates to Canon's portfolio of (ultra-) compact 1" cameras. IMO with decent balance between IQ, features/functionality, handling, bulk/weight and price. 

Will be interesting to see, whether or not Canon will also use G5X II form factor with pop-up EVF instead of central EVF bump for G1 X Mk. IV (if there will be one) and for EOS M50 Mk. II.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 7, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> We're regularly told on here - by people who obviously (think they) _know_ - that Canon is an ultra-conservative company.
> 
> Ultra-conservative companies do not, by definition, arbitrarily drop features: nothing happens without there being a very good reason for it.
> 
> ...


drop features to save money or allow anther product they have to continue selling. its not about being conservative but being greedy and conservative. I never seen a tech company take things away from new products that was on previous products . usually new products it should be an accumulation and refinement of past products and features, but never that with canon.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2019)

canonical said:


> Will be interesting to see, whether or not Canon will also use G5X II form factor with pop-up EVF instead of central EVF bump for G1 X Mk. IV (if there will be one) and for EOS M50 Mk. II.


Let me put it this way:

I think it's possible for Canon to drop hot shoe from G1 X but add an RT transmitter.
I think it's not feasible for Canon to drop hot shoe from M50 or to add a builtin RT transmitter.

On the other hand, I wonder if a BLE-controlled Speedlite is possible, and if we are going to see one. Could be hard to get the needed accuracy in latency, though.


----------



## canonical (Jul 7, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Let me put it this way:
> 
> I think it's possible for Canon to drop hot shoe from G1 X but add an RT transmitter.
> I think it's not feasible for Canon to drop hot shoe from M50 or to add a builtin RT transmitter.
> ...


interesting. i'd see likelihoods the other way round. but since Canon has not even equipped their largest and most expensive cameras (1DX series where it would make a lot of sense and strong battery is available) with a built-in RT transmitter i have little hope for it to be included in their smallest and least expensive cameras.

As much as i would like to see it implemented - either built-in or as a little "USB dongle" - with full integration into camera/menu system.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2019)

canonical said:


> i have little hope for it to be included in their smallest and least expensive cameras.


G1X III is _far_ from their "least expensive" cameras.

A built-in RT transmitter means a camera has a source of non-standard RF radiation, which puts legal limits to its use in multiple countries. This might be a lesser problem for a "top enthusiast compact" than for a professional tool.


----------



## canonical (Jul 8, 2019)

Kit. said:


> G1X III is _far_ from their "least expensive" cameras.
> 
> A built-in RT transmitter means a camera has a source of non-standard RF radiation, which puts legal limits to its use in multiple countries. This might be a lesser problem for a "top enthusiast compact" than for a professional tool.


potential FCC regulation issues are why i suggested implementation of RT radio transmitter in form of a SMALL external USB dongle/plug. it would also avoid the issue of unwanted shielding within metal-alloy camera chassis. 

but there is no sign of Canon going to include an RT transceiver in any of their cameras or to offer a transceiver in a much more compact shape than the bulky hotshoe-hugging RT-3 which would be very unwieldy on a g5x ii - even if there was a hotshoe to connect it to.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 9, 2019)

FACT!



Keith_Reeder said:


> Is it a fact? Or a rumour?


----------

